# explain the danger of electric outlets to me



## indigosky

OK, I feel like this is a really dumb question, but I can't figure it out, so I'm going to ask: How, exactly, are electric outlets dangerous to children?

I understand the danger if a child stuck an object in both holes at once and completed the circuit, giving them a shock.

But the holes in electric outlets are too small even for my 14 month old's fingers. And she doesn't have anywhere near the dexterity to stick small objects in both at once. I can understand the danger for slightly older kids, I suppose.

I just keep trying to figure this out, because I know that covering electrical outlets (which I've done in every outlet in the house) is considered such an important part of childproofing. I got thinking about it in a hotel room recently, where I didn't bring enough outlet covers with me to cover every outlet, and was pondering exactly what the risk was.

Educate me!


----------



## chirp

i think the fear is that they'll stick other things besides fingers in there...like forks...or paper clips...or something else that is a conductor.

your q? also reminds me of a story g told me the other night...
someone he knows has a son who called him into the LR one night...saying Daddy look what I can do!!! His son commenced to pee on the outlet, sparks a-flying!


----------



## Mama Mko

Here's a website:

http://health.howstuffworks.com/fing...cal-outlet.htm


----------



## quietserena

I think outlets are more dangerous to older toddlers cause they're the ones with crazy ideas.







But it totally depends on your kid. We're having to re-babyproof cause DD1 has some crazy ideas...


----------



## EviesMom

Yes, the forks thing. I use covers that keep objects plugged in, bc I think those can be more dangerous-kid pulls plug halfway out and then sticks fingers between the metal prongs to try and remove the plug from the wall?









Also, though, I have seen DS try to lick the outlet.


----------



## DahliaRW

When my sister was little she was walking down our hallway swinging the metal chain from her necklace around. Randomly, it hit the outlet (wasn't covered because my mom forgot after vacuuming) and she screeched, fortunately dropped the necklace, which melted into the carpet. You never know what freak accidents might happen. I shudder to think what might have happened if she'd not let go.


----------



## indigosky

That article on sticking one's finger in an electrical outlet is part of what makes me laugh -- it's not possible to stick one's finger in an electrical outlet, when you actually look at one and think about it.

A fork or a paperclip, sure. I guess this confirms that they're more dangerous to kids who have the coordination to be able to manipulate small objects like that, which DD doesn't. Yet!

Don't worry, I'll keep my outlet covers on. But I'm not going to panic about hotel rooms at this point.


----------



## Sasharna

My son shocked himself when he was a toddler. He grabbed the metal part of a plug that had been plugged into the wall socket behind a chair. I called 911 and when the paramedics arrived, they pretty much just laughed (they did look him over, but were clearly amused by the fact that I'd thought it would be an emergency). I'm still not clear on _why_, but they told me that it would be very unlikely for a healthy child to be damaged by that kind of shock.

I'm way more worried about chewing cords. My father used to work with a man who had a horrible scar on his face from chewing a lamp cord at age two.


----------



## Mountaingirl79

I got shocked by an outlet for the first time at the age of 28!! LOL Seriously, I was just feeling flat handedly around the wall behind our bed, to see where the outlet was. My hand was just the slightest bit damp, but I didn't stick my finger in anything. It hurt and sent the strangest feeling up my arm. It could be lethal to a small child, if that happened. I'm pretty paranoid about outlets now.


----------



## rhiandmoi

I think I was about 4 when I shocked myself - I jammed a necklace into the outlet. Of course IIRC I pulled the little plastic plug out to do it.


----------



## crazydiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
I use covers that keep objects plugged in, bc I think those can be more dangerous-kid pulls plug halfway out and then sticks fingers between the metal prongs to try and remove the plug from the wall?









I need to get some of those covers. DS is barely 10 mos and he did just this, yesterday. He grabbed a hold of the plug to my laptop and yanked on it, pulling it halfway out the socket. Thankfully I noticed and grabbed him before he shocked himself! He is absolutely the kind of kid that would stick stuff in there, too.

I remember shocking myself when I was a kid. It didn't cause any problems, but it did hurt. So much so that I vividly remember the incident and I've been super careful since.


----------



## True Blue

I caught my DD1 trying to stick a digital thermometer into the outlet. Actually, she got very lucky bc she stuck it into the ground, not the live holes.

I don't think many understand that you don't have to get your whole finger in the outlet to get shocked...I mean it obviously wouldn't fit. I've been shocked by one!


----------



## butterfly_mommy

When I was about 5 and my sister 2 my dad was "watching" (he was sleeping) us while my mom was at work. We were sitting on the floor and I was eating jellybeans out of a plastic bag that was sitting on the floor and Amber was playing with my dads keys and she stuck a key into the socket awhile the rest of the keys were touching the bag of jelly beans and they melted. She cried and let go. I remember going to my dad in bed crying that "Amber melted my jellybeans" He jumped out of bed pretty fast. No one was hurt


----------



## queenjane

I'm not that worried about outlets...there are so many more interesting things for a kid to pay attention to/get into. For example...people mentioning forks and outlets...i am WAY way more worried about my toddler walking around with a fork in his hand, then the outlets. We have some outlets plugged up, and others we dont. Mostly its him chewing on cords that is a problem. But i do think the outlet worry is a little overrated.

I bet a kid is more likely to try to stick something in there when he is older than the age that you think of babyproofing for (say, a four yr old as opposed to a one or two yr old)...

Katherine


----------



## crazydiamond

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
When I was about 5 and my sister 2 my dad was "watching" (he was sleeping) us while my mom was at work. We were sitting on the floor and I was eating jellybeans out of a plastic bag that was sitting on the floor and Amber was playing with my dads keys and she stuck a key into the socket awhile the rest of the keys were touching the bag of jelly beans and they melted. She cried and let go. I remember going to my dad in bed crying that "Amber melted my jellybeans" He jumped out of bed pretty fast. No one was hurt

Love it! That's a hilarious story! Of course it's only funny because nobody was hurt, thank goodness.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *queenjane* 
I'm not that worried about outlets...there are so many more interesting things for a kid to pay attention to/get into. For example...people mentioning forks and outlets...i am WAY way more worried about my toddler walking around with a fork in his hand, then the outlets. We have some outlets plugged up, and others we dont. Mostly its him chewing on cords that is a problem. But i do think the outlet worry is a little overrated.

I bet a kid is more likely to try to stick something in there when he is older than the age that you think of babyproofing for (say, a four yr old as opposed to a one or two yr old)...

I really do think it depends on the kid. My DD, now 3.5, never got into a lot of trouble. I left my outlet mostly uncovered and she never got into trouble. And now, she definitely knows not to stick anything in there. I don't worry about her one iota, at least when it comes to electricity (when it comes to flooding the bathroom from her playing in the sink, well, that's a whole other issue LOL).

My DS, as I mentioned above, would totally stick something in there. He's been crawling since 4 mos and now at 10 mos, definitely knows how to plug and unplug stuff. He also has an uncanny knack for sticking things where they don't belong. I actually do worry he's going to electrocute himself or get into something equally as dangerous. He's physically development is ahead of his mental development, so he's physically able to do things way before he understands why not. Compared to my DD who was the opposite and understood not to do something long before she was physically able to do it.


----------



## lifeguard

When I was 3 I was still a thumbsucker. We had moved to a new house & the first night I woke up in the middle of the night but was disoriented in a new room. I ended up inadvertentedly "sticking" my wet thumb into a socket & the shock threw me clear across the room.


----------



## CarrieMF

My sister dropped a necklace behind her dresser when she was around 14 or so. It hit the plug & zapped the electical outlet on her side of the wall. I had one on the other side, but mine was fine.

I'm not sure what my brother did once, but the electrical outlet outside his room was scortched black. I think he put something in but can't quite remember. He was around 5 or so when it happened.

1 day I was sitting in my computer chair touching NOTHING metal & talking to dh on the phone. I grabbed the plastic arm where there is nothing metal & went to stand up. I got a very strong electrical shock up my arm & into the phone. My arm hurt for a couple of hours after that. The phone was fried, the phone plug in was fried & we can no longer use that hook up.


----------



## amandaleigh37

When I was young (not a toddler, maybe pre-teen), I pressed my hand (palm) against an outlet in the bathroom. My hand was wet because I just washed it, and I did get shocked. Not enough to cause injury, but my arm was numb for a few minutes... My fingers didn't go in the holes, but it was enough. Since that happened to me, I would assume that babies who often have wet hands could also easily shock themselves in the same way.


----------



## Amylcd

Quote:

How, exactly, are electric outlets dangerous to children?
Here's my story from last Thursday.

I was using the vacuum, left it plugged in while I went to answer the phone, and in that time DD started to unplug it and touched the metal. She was shocked, but not enough to cause any serious harm (thankfully!).


----------



## SpaceAngel401

I stuck a bobbypin in an outlet when I was around 4. We were living in Texas at the time and there was a big Browns game being televised (Cleveland is hometown) and my mom and the aunts and everyone were getting ready watch. Well, it shorted everything out, and they didn't get to see the game. It did hurt me slightly, I remember crying.


----------



## LisainCalifornia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigosky* 
OK, I feel like this is a really dumb question, but I can't figure it out, so I'm going to ask: How, exactly, are electric outlets dangerous to children?

I understand the danger if a child stuck an object in both holes at once and completed the circuit, giving them a shock.

But the holes in electric outlets are too small even for my 14 month old's fingers. And she doesn't have anywhere near the dexterity to stick small objects in both at once. I can understand the danger for slightly older kids, I suppose.

I just keep trying to figure this out, because I know that covering electrical outlets (which I've done in every outlet in the house) is considered such an important part of childproofing. I got thinking about it in a hotel room recently, where I didn't bring enough outlet covers with me to cover every outlet, and was pondering exactly what the risk was.

Educate me!

The important thing to remember is that they don't need to put anything into both holes--just one hole could shock them. And even just being in the general area with damp hands (like barely touching) could be enough to cause a shock.


----------



## skolbut

My 2yo is so great at operating outlets! He can pull those little plastic thingys off and put them in his mouth in less than 10 seconds, what talent. He also enjoys plugging in and unplugging all kinds of things if he finds them unguarded (vacuum, anyone?).

(grows more gray hair while moving heavy furniture in front of outlets, hiding vacuum and throwing away little plastic choking hazards that used to be in outlets)


----------



## DahliaRW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skolbut* 
My 2yo is so great at operating outlets! He can pull those little plastic thingys off and put them in his mouth in less than 10 seconds, what talent. He also enjoys plugging in and unplugging all kinds of things if he finds them unguarded (vacuum, anyone?).

(grows more gray hair while moving heavy furniture in front of outlets, hiding vacuum and throwing away little plastic choking hazards that used to be in outlets)

The sliding outlet covers are fabulous because there is nothing to pull out!


----------



## quietserena

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
The sliding outlet covers are fabulous because there is nothing to pull out!

One of the mommies in my mommies group had one of those sliding ones melt as her little boy partially pulled out the plug of a space heater out of an outlet that had a sliding outlet cover. The sliding part touched the plastic and started melting.


----------



## DahliaRW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietserena* 
One of the mommies in my mommies group had one of those sliding ones melt as her little boy partially pulled out the plug of a space heater out of an outlet that had a sliding outlet cover. The sliding part touched the plastic and started melting.

Which is where anywhere I have something plugged in all the time (or very frequently) has the type of covers that cover the WHOLE outlet. http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...mSource=Search


----------



## quietserena

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Which is where anywhere I have something plugged in all the time (or very frequently) has the type of covers that cover the WHOLE outlet. http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/...mSource=Search

I was just trying to figure out if there was a product like this! Thanks!


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil

I had a friend in elementary school who at the age of three-ish decided that the outlet was a key hole to a treasure chest. Her sadistic older brother told her to find a key so she stuck a paper clip in the socket. Her heart was stopped for five+ minutes before it was restarted by paramedics who happened to arrive freakishly quickly.

Same brother tried to shoot us with a staple gun when we were in 4th grade.







:


----------



## VroomieMama

I'm more worried about someone touching the outlet with his/her finger or with something when the finger or stuff that is WET.


----------



## dubfam

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skolbut* 
My 2yo is so great at operating outlets! He can pull those little plastic thingys off and put them in his mouth in less than 10 seconds, what talent. He also enjoys plugging in and unplugging all kinds of things if he finds them unguarded (vacuum, anyone?).

(grows more gray hair while moving heavy furniture in front of outlets, hiding vacuum and throwing away little plastic choking hazards that used to be in outlets)

That is TOTALLY what we are going through with ds #2. He was born 12/9/07...similar age! It's nice to know I'm not the only one dealing with this! I never thought I would be GRATEFUL for the lack of electrical outlets in this house!!!

And for people with Cord Chewers...the coating on electrical cords in the US have a lead base...so babies should never ever play with cords. I saw that because I let ds play with an unplugged cord while in my lap before learning about the lead content.


----------



## Tizzy

FWIW Ontario Electrical Code has changed so all oulets will be tamper proof. I scoffed at this when DH told me, then asked just how many kids mess with them and he said something like 62,000/year?!

Thanks to having dial-up internet, there's always a phone cord floating around for the laptop. DS2 grabbed it and stuck the end in his mouth - got a bit of a tingle from that! I wasn't too alarmed though because I've done the same thing myself...
I try to keep those plugs in wherever the kids might be unsupervised for even a minute or two, it's a pain for vacuuming but I'd rather not have to deal with a shock.

On the other hand, DS1 has gotten shocked by the electric fence a few times now, it's a much much much higher voltage, but intermittant.


----------



## skolbut

Thank you dubfam!!! My toddler could be paid money to show experts how to defeat safety locks and covers, lol. He can also leap furniture in a single bound, and scale tall armoires as if they were covered in velcro! We have to play play play and get outside as much as possible to keep our house intact (and even then we've managed to be pretty disruptive at the library, even during story time!). I'm all about being a 'natural consequences' type of parent, but there are some natural consequences you just can't let happen, including getting shocks from outlets... it's just a concept he doesn't understand yet and it seems so fun. I think it's natural for toddlers to want to put things in little holes, I mean how many stories have you heard of kids putting things in noses and up ears and having to go to the doc and get it removed?

To the OP... I'm not trying to trivialize your question. Outlets are a real danger for babes that like exploring and sticking things into slots/holes. It's just too inviting for them and getting shocked can be painful at best, fatal at worst.


----------



## KellMcK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigosky* 
Educate me!

Well, really, for the sake of first hand knowledge, why don't you experiment with what would happen if you stuck a fork in the outlet? That way you can say with certainty to your little one whether or not it's dangerous, harmful, etc.

Chances are you'd really have to work at it to get shocked, but I find it's best to educate myself first hand about these things.

Really, that may sound stupid and/or silly, but I find that I prefer to find out first had what the consequences are.

Although I admit it's not a method suited for everything. I find that I have to have a cast iron stomach for some experiments!


----------



## vloky

anyone know of any outlet covers that actually stay in? My son pulled all the covers out of ours..


----------



## Shami

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KellMcK* 
Well, really, for the sake of first hand knowledge, why don't you experiment with what would happen if you stuck a fork in the outlet? That way you can say with certainty to your little one whether or not it's dangerous, harmful, etc.

Chances are you'd really have to work at it to get shocked, but I find it's best to educate myself first hand about these things.

Really, that may sound stupid and/or silly, but I find that I prefer to find out first had what the consequences are.

Although I admit it's not a method suited for everything. I find that I have to have a cast iron stomach for some experiments!









You must be kidding...right?

If you're not kidding, please OP, don't do this.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

OK I know from first hand experiance when I was around 4-5 that *you do NOT have to put something in each hole to get shocked.* I put a butter knife in one hole only and got the







: knocked outta me.

I didnt see anyone else mention this, sorry if I missed it I just skimmed and read a bit as I went.


----------



## Sk8ermaiden

I was reading this thread and my DH said he has gotten shocked many times just by putting his finger up to one hole. He said it's a lot worse if your nails are longer than your fingertips and can touch something even a millimeter inside there.

I apparently do not have the talent, because I have never been shocked like that in my life. I did however accidentally touch the end of a laptop cord that was plugged in, to mt lips. That was not pleasant. My lips were numb for a while.


----------



## DahliaRW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vloky* 
anyone know of any outlet covers that actually stay in? My son pulled all the covers out of ours..

http://www.mypreciouskid.com/outlet-cover.html


----------

